# Cable para conector N en antena Yagi



## Ahona (Abr 18, 2008)

Hola a todos!

Bueno, igual mi consulta es algo muy simple pero en este tema esto algo perdido.
Estoy haciendo una antena Yagi, aqui os dejo el enlace: http://www.selui.com/wireless/antenapringles.html

No tengo ninguna duda en cuanto al montaje ya que esta todo muy claro, pero la unica duda que tengo es como conectar la antena al ordenador, en este caso, se trata de un portatil...

El cable va desde el conector N directamente a la tarjeta de red del ordenador? o va al conector de red? ... porque dudo (igual dudo mal) que vaya a u conector USB...

Muchas gracias de antemano

Atte:

Ahona


----------



## noveolatele (Abr 26, 2008)

Hola Ahona

Creo que vas un poco liada. La antena que estas construyendo no te sirve para nada a menos que estes usando una tarjeta wireless, bien PCI (si tu ordenador es de sobremesa)

o bien una tarjeta PCMCIA con conexion de antena si es un portatil

Por otra parte, y dejando aparte el destino de la antena, el tipo de antena que has elegido no es el mas adecuado para que funcione. Es mucha la bibliografia que hay en internet sobre la famosa antena "Pringles"... pero no deja de se una fantasia. Aplicando simplemente unos minimos conocimientos tecnicos podremos deducir que, simplemente dado el diametro del bote de Pringels (6cm) no puede funcionar como una antena, si no simplemente como un mal guiaondas, ya que la frecuencia habitual de los dispositivos wireless es de 2.4Ghz, es decir, en la banda de 13cm.

Si quieres algunas antenas que realmente funcionan te recomiendo una visita a:

http://www.olotwireless.net 

en la seccion de documentacion tecnica.

Saludos


----------

